# pxeboot, sqashfs, nfsboot

## Peter Prochaska

Hallo,

wir haben hier mehrere Systeme, welche jeden morgen neu installiert werden.

Der Weg ist folgender: Per pxeboot, wird an einem DHCP Server angefragt und man bekommt dort eine IP-Adresse von der dann per TFTP ein Kernel übertragen und eine initramdisk. Danach wird per NFS ein Squashfs Image auf unserem Server gemountet, welches dann die Arbeitsumgebung auf dem Client darstellt. Diese wird dann per Chroot zum Root Dateisystem gemacht.

So weit so gut, funktioniert auch.

Jetzt kam die Anforderung, dass auch nach dem ziehen des Netzwerkabels, der Client noch funktionieren soll.

Wir haben uns gedacht, starten wir den Kernel mit der Option docache. Dann ist das System im Hauptspeicher und ist nicht mehr auf die NFS-Verbindung angewiesen. Bei Live CDs funktioniert es ja ähnlich. Mit dieser Option kann ich die CD unmounten und das System läuft weiter.

Nun zu unserem Problem: Der Kernel startet korrekt mit der docache Option, lädt auch alles schön in den Hauptspeicher, aber am Ende des Bootvorgangs ist der Hauptspeicher wieder leer und es wird alles per NFS nachgeladen.

Liegt das an dem Chroot? Oder hat jemand eine Idee an was das liegen könnte?

----------

## firefly

AFAIK kennt der kernel selbst die option docache nicht, sondern ein feature der verwendeten initrd bei einer livecd

----------

## boospy

Interessantes Thema. Arbeitet jemand von euch auch mit LTSP unter Gentoo?

lg

boospy

----------

